# Abu Garcia Omega 2000 reel.



## youngyaker (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey guys,

Went down to bcf today for a look and ended up with a new little egg beater and some braid. Its the abu garcia omega, 2000 size. Has anyone had this reel? Otherwise what do you think?





































So anything on it would be great. Looks the goods for flathead and bream fishing 

Dane ;-)


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

My old man has sold a few meant to be a decent little reel without a big price tag.
3kg drag, 6 bearings, be fine for bream flatties and the odd rogue jewie!


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

What was the damage?


----------



## youngyaker (Jun 14, 2009)

sarod420 said:


> My old man has sold a few meant to be a decent little reel without a big price tag.
> 3kg drag, 6 bearings, be fine for bream flatties and the odd rogue jewie!


haha yes i think so quite a tough little reel by the looks of it. I'll see how it goes.


bundyboy said:


> What was the damage?


from bcf its $90 but if your a member its $70


----------



## jondogg (Sep 2, 2010)

nice little reel  
how will it go when you cast? looks like you've crammed a fair amount of line on there .. :lol: :lol:


----------



## youngyaker (Jun 14, 2009)

haha yeah.. Tried it out and its not as smooth as i would have hoped lol oh well..


----------



## jondogg (Sep 2, 2010)

I find braid casts easier when its wound on with tension

I think its because it doesn't dig in if its packed tighter on the spool


----------

